# hai friends



## achnath (Dec 22, 2009)

i am an indian, now in riyadh, saudi arabia. working as an art teacher, in the indian school for the last 15 years. 
interested in photography, costumes designing etc.
nice to join to this forum.

sukumar achnath


----------



## Kelite (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the ControlBooth Sukumar!

Please feel free to let us peer into your experiences with those costume designs, or perhaps sample a bit of your photography. Thanks for joining the ControlBooth, we look forward to hearing from you-


----------

